# A little advice of hand taming please



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

I just bought a whiteface lutino. She is from last years babies. A breeder was selling out. She will get up on your hand and sit if you trick her to get her there or give her no other way to go. She hisses but doesn't bite. What do I need to do to tame her down more. I don't want to stress her out.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Just keep getting her to step up on your hand and praise her lots. I don't necessarily give Dooby a treat when he does something I want him to do, I just praise him a lot and tell him he's a good boy etc. He gets a treat if he's really good and goes in when I tell him or something special. She is still very nervous of you at the minute, it takes them a few weeks to build up the trust with you, but keep talking to her, getting her to step up and generally praising her lots and she will respond.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it's pretty impressive that she'll sit on your finger if she was from last years babies! Had the breeder been working with her?

I agree with Plukie, just keep doing what you're doing. If you find a reward she especially loves (maybe millet or a sunflower seed, or a piece of nut) you could use that as bribery. Chances are if she's wary of you then verbal praise won't be much incentive for her.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i third on pluckie just keep it up takes time but it will be worth it


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

As far as I know nobody worked with her before me. The person I got her from had bought out a breeder and just kept them all in a cage. (poor birdes) I felt so sorry for them. The "lady" I got her from didn't know anything about them. I can't stand when people just look at them and see money not a life. Well she is getting less bitety and doing good now and I will keep working with her. I will post a picture of her soon. I just don't want to scare her with the camera right now.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i do clicker training with my budgie, now the minute my hand or anything goes near his feet he lifts it up in attempted to step on, only problem with this he is to well trained and tried to step on to the millet lol well it wont hold him lol ]

but when he gos i give him a click and offer him millet even tho he doesn't always take it lol 

sorry not got my cockatiel yet lol


----------

